# ATM withdrawals overseas - Starling Bank?



## Tonybvi (Jun 27, 2017)

For many years when travelling overseas we have used a Halifax Clarity credit card for purchases and a Norwich & Peterborough debit card for cash withdrawals from ATM's as these have no overseas fees.  However as most of you know N & P are closing their current accounts this year so I lose their debit card.
Although I could use the Halifax Clarity for cash withdrawals there is the hassle of topping up asap to avoid interest charges.  I have found (via MoneySavingExpert.com) a new app only based bank called Starling Bank which purports to charge no overseas fees at all when using their debit card.
Has anybody any experience of this new bank yet please as i am considering opening an account with them to replace my N & P account?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## John H (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi

I'm afraid I can't help you with the new bank but we use the Halifax Clarity Card for cash and, providing you have an internet connection, it takes only a few seconds to pay off any withdrawal and there is no interest if you do so within 48 hours. Hope that is of use. 

John


----------



## alcam (Jun 27, 2017)

John H said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm afraid I can't help you with the new bank but we use the Halifax Clarity Card for cash and, providing you have an internet connection, it takes only a few seconds to pay off any withdrawal and there is no interest if you do so within 48 hours. Hope that is of use.
> 
> John



Just reminded me I need to check with bank re Clarity card . Recently noticed they've been charging me for transactions .
Anybody else experienced this ?


----------



## John H (Jun 27, 2017)

alcam said:


> Just reminded me I need to check with bank re Clarity card . Recently noticed they've been charging me for transactions .
> Anybody else experienced this ?



Last cash transaction abroad was on 22nd May and no charges/interest were applied. Hope it isn't true because I will have to look at alternatives for September!


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 27, 2017)

Always load my Clarity card and keep a credit balance and never had any charges. When first had, forgot to inform them when I was abroad and it did not work, which was a good sign.


----------



## alcam (Jun 27, 2017)

John H said:


> Last cash transaction abroad was on 22nd May and no charges/interest were applied. Hope it isn't true because I will have to look at alternatives for September!



No I think it's a fork up by them John . Its been going on for almost a year . Can't be arsed dealing with these things .  Basically I'm a lazy ******* . I did phone and got nowhere . Will have to go to my branch ,  while it still exists .


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 27, 2017)

*Metro bank for us*

Like you Tony, we were with N&P and have a Clarity card.  Metro bank account is very easy to open up ... go into a branch and come away with debit cards and internet bank set up.  24/7 telephone banking and an app.  Only issue is the branches are only, so far, around London.  Have posted elsewhere about this.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 28, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Like you Tony, we were with N&P and have a Clarity card.  Metro bank account is very easy to open up ... go into a branch and come away with debit cards and internet bank set up.  24/7 telephone banking and an app.  Only issue is the branches are only, so far, around London.  Have posted elsewhere about this.



Thanks for the info Katherine. The Metro bank terms are good but as you say you have to go to a branch to open an account and at present they're in London only.  As I try to go to London as rarely as possible and it's more than 600miles from home this isn't a great option for me.
I have downloaded the Starling Bank app but now have to wait some 2 weeks for a Starling Pass to start my application.  Depending what's involved I'll then decide whether to proceed or not.
I reckon the other best option is to do as John suggests and transfer the cash withdrawal amount to the Halifax Clarity account within 48hours of taking the cash out.  Having read the Halifax T & C's it seems that you should not transfer the money in advance but only after the cash withdrawal.
Tony


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 29, 2017)

Just back from 4 months on the continent.  For cash withdrawals I used a Caxton FX card.  Its easy to open online and then easy to use if you have internet connection.  Load it from your bank account and then withdraw the amount in euros.  No fees.  Not a bad rate of exchange either.  The cash is in your card in minutes.  The Halifax clarity card was only for purchases.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 30, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> Just back from 4 months on the continent.  For cash withdrawals I used a Caxton FX card.  Its easy to open online and then easy to use if you have internet connection.  Load it from your bank account and then withdraw the amount in euros.  No fees.  Not a bad rate of exchange either.  The cash is in your card in minutes.  The Halifax clarity card was only for purchases.




Exactly the same for us but the Halifax Clarity card is predominantly for fuel so we can use the unmanned and 24 / 24 stations.

The Caxton FX card is used for all other purchases and cash withdrawals and has never been refused.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for all your very helpful replies. However on something of a whim because I rather like the idea of these new "challenger" banks I have gone ahead and opened an app only Starling Bank account.  No fees at all for overseas ATM debit card withdrawals, money converted at MasterCard rates (exactly as the old N & P account), and a small amount of interest paid to me on current account balance. I'll still use my Halifax Clarity credit card for purchases.
Opening the account was simplicity itself and I am up and running within 24 hours of downloading the app.  Security appears to be very good - even having to submit a short video of myself - but so far I have only put a small amount into the account (transferred by debit card and instantly available) to see how things go.  One thing I like is that if you lose your debit card you can disable it immediately on line but if you later find the card you can re-enable it without having to wait for a new card to be sent out.
I'll keep you posted on how I get on but so far, admittedly after only very limited experience, I am impressed.
Tony


----------



## 5andy (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Tony, I was looking at this card the other day and would welcome your thoughts once you have had it for a while.
Sandy


----------

